# L-2 Visa possible limitations



## Adagio (Oct 15, 2008)

I am moving to the US on an L-1 visa. My query is this

- Can my 11-year old step daughter join my wife and I on the L-2 Visa? 
- One of my children is blind and autistic. will this pose a potential problem receiving the L-2? what is the immigration policy on diabilities?

Thanks in advance


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Does your wife have sole custody of the child? If not - does the father agree to the move?


----------



## Adagio (Oct 15, 2008)

twostep said:


> Does your wife have sole custody of the child? If not - does the father agree to the move?


My wife has sole custody as the father died some years back


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't think there is an immigration problem with disabilities. The health concerns are with contagious diseases. 

Before you do this, do a careful and thorough investigation of what support will be available for your child. I don't think the US provides support to the same level as many other countries. Much is left to the private sector here.

Where are you from, and where will you be living in the US?


----------



## Adagio (Oct 15, 2008)

synthia said:


> I don't think there is an immigration problem with disabilities. The health concerns are with contagious diseases.
> 
> Before you do this, do a careful and thorough investigation of what support will be available for your child. I don't think the US provides support to the same level as many other countries. Much is left to the private sector here.
> 
> Where are you from, and where will you be living in the US?


Thanks for your answer Sylvia. That at least is a weight off my mind. We're in South Africa at the moment and are moving to New Mexico. We've done some research and it seems that there are still more services and support than in our current situation so that's not an issue. fortunately the US is ahead in the research to solve the blindness they have, so it definitely is the best place to be


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One caveat to add to Synthia's message - be very clear with your employer on your health care benefits. As an employer policy, it should cover both children just fine, but check on any restrictions based on "pre-existing conditions." Sometimes you just have to wait a bit longer before the pre-existing conditions are covered. But given the cost of healthcare in the US, best not to have an unpleasant surprise when you arrive.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fat - where are you? Can you answer the initial visa question? Greek to me.

Once you know where you will be based in NM let us know. I will gladly help you work through some of the special education options.


----------

